#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Τοπογραφικός πλήρης εξοπλισμός (Γεωδαιτικό GPS/RTK Promark3 - Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός Nikon NPL-352 total Station - ODOS C Λογισμικό Οδοποιίας)

## atisx

_ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ_

*Γεωδετικό GPS/RTK Promark3*.
Κατάσταση υπεράριστη, έλεγχος δεκτός.

    Πλήρες SET BASE/ROVER Για εργασίες RTK & Static.
    2 Χ χειριστήρια GIS Promark3.
    2 X Γεωδαετικές κεραίες NAP 100.
    2 X bracket στήριξης κονταριού.
    2 Χ modem επικοινωνίας BASE/ROVER.
    Θήκες, καλώδια, παρελκώμενα.

    -Τα χειριστήρια δουλεύουν και αυτόνομα για εργασίες GIS με ακρίβεια 0,50μ.

    -Εφαρμογή FAST SURVEY φορτωμένη, για εργασίες αποτύπωσης, χάραξης,  οδοποιίας, Γραφική αναπαράσταση πραγματικού χρόνου, εισαγωγή εξαγωγή  αρχείων CAD, DTM, SHP, και πολλά άλλα.

    Πλήρης υποστήριξη αντιπροσωπειας. 



*Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός Nikon NPL-352 total Station* 
                 Κατάσταση υπεράριστη, έλεγχος δεκτός.

        Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά:

        Γνωνιακή ακρίβεια 5” (15cc)
        Μέτρηση αποστάσεων 5000m με μονό πρίσμα (3mm+2ppm)
                   Μέτρηση αποστάσεων 200m χωρίς πρίσμα (5mm+2ppm)
        Διπλός ισοσταθμιστής (οριζόντιος & κατακόρυφος)
        Διπλή οθόνη (και στις δύο θέσεις του οργάνου)
        Καταγραφικό 10,000 σημείων - σε 32 εργασίες

**  2 Μπαταρίες (15+15 ώρες εργασίας)
*** Έλεγχος ακρίβειας & καλής λειτουργίας οργάνου 30-07-2013 (βλέπε φωτό)


_ODOS C - Λογισμικό Οδοποιίας (Αυθεντικό με HASP)_

       Το ΟΔΟΣ Επιμετρήσεων, είναι πρόγραμμα επιμετρήσεων οδικών έργων, αλλά και     γενικότερα  έργων «διαδρόμου»
(σιδηροδρομκών, αεροδρομίων, υδραυλικών, κλπ.), με τη μέθοδο των διατομών.
Το πρόγραμμα είναι στη συσκευασία μαζί με το κλειδί του (HASP) και δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σχεδόν ποτέ.

***ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΩΣ SET ή ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ***

Τιμή κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

----------

